# Cannot import to imagfes stored on an NAs



## WesternGuy (Oct 12, 2017)

Operating System:Windows 10

Lightroom Version:  : CC 2015.12 [ 1125239 ]
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem:  I have my images stored on an QNAP NAS - 4 x 4TB drives in Raid 5 configuration.  The catalog is stored on a regularly attached hard drive.  When I use the Library module to review my images, Lightroom is able to find all my images, but when I try to import to the image file on the NAS, Lightroom cannot find it.  It does not show up in the "Destination" section of the Import dialogs, thus I am unable to import my images to the image files.  I am hoping someone can help out of this conundrum, as I do not know if this is a Lightroom problem, a Windows problem or a QNAP problem.  Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 12, 2017)

The NAS volume needs to be Mounted and a Drive letter assigned.  There was an old Windows bug that prevented the Filesystem tools (including the ones used by LR) to display every mounted volume.  This was caused by having too many Desktop items.  If your Desktop is covered with lots of links, files shortcuts etc. this could be your problem.  I would think by now that Microsoft would have fixed this bug.  But knowing Microsoft, maybe not...


----------



## Klaas (Oct 12, 2017)

Did you mount the NAS on the import menu? I just tried to mount my NAS on the import menu without assigning a drive letter and it works.

Klaas

Windows 10 Home, Synology NAS, LR 6.12.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 13, 2017)

clee01l said:


> The NAS volume needs to be Mounted and a Drive letter assigned.  There was an old Windows bug that prevented the Filesystem tools (including the ones used by LR) to display every mounted volume.  This was caused by having too many Desktop items.  If your Desktop is covered with lots of links, files shortcuts etc. this could be your problem.  I would think by now that Microsoft would have fixed this bug.  But knowing Microsoft, maybe not...


Okay.  I guess I am not quite clear on the "needs to be Mounted and a Drive Letter assigned" stuff.  I will have a look and see what I can figure out.  Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 13, 2017)

Klaas said:


> Did you mount the NAS on the import menu? I just tried to mount my NAS on the import menu without assigning a drive letter and it works.
> 
> Klaas
> 
> Windows 10 Home, Synology NAS, LR 6.12.


I was able to mount the NAS on the Import menu, but I am importing from a memory card, so the NAS does not need to be there.  The problem is that the NAS does not show up on the Destination Menu and that is where it needs to be.  I will follow up on Clee01's suggestion and see if I can figure out how to assign a drive letter to it.   Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 13, 2017)

WesternGuy said:


> I will follow up on Clee01's suggestion and see if I can figure out how to assign a drive letter to it


How to Map a Network Drive in Windows 10


----------

